# 25.5' xtreme and 22' xtreme



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

Trying to get videos uploaded of 25.5 xtreme with F300 and 22' xtreme with 250 SHO. The day of the video, the 25 is 68 MPH with troll motor, over 3/4 tank of gas, Power pole, and the largest captain ever (not really). The 22 is 75.3 MPH (seen 77.3 day before) and is basically boat, motor, 30 gallons of premium, and me in my birthday suit.
25 rev 4 @ 5800rpms on 25.5' 
27 Fury @ 5800 rpms on 22'


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Your boat turned out sexy. I am amped about getting my 20 xtreme too. I hope no one steals my idea about how I am going to get it rigged.


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

What's the secret rigging?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Mritter said:


> What's the secret rigging?


I will post pics when it is done.:cheers:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I am glad you posted vids and numbers , because I have heard the same with the SHO's . Stout engine and looks like they are matched pretty well with that hull. hmmmm?


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

I guess I am going to have to get me a new prop because I got the same setup and have not seen any thing over 64mph in mine.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Damon that is a sit down 22 with a 250 on the back. It is rigged a little different but you should be able to see 68-70 with trolling motor off the bow.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Majek*



whistlingdixie said:


> Damon that is a sit down 22 with a 250 on the back. It is rigged a little different but you should be able to see 68-70 with trolling motor off the bow.


HAHA... Man, the stuff you post on this website is funny. Taking the trolling motor off the bow might add 1.5mph if you are lucky... Do you tell people these kind of things when you are selling boats for Ronnie's??? I sure hope not because your customer might buy a boat based on unreal expectations.

Also, is it just me... or does the new Extreme 25fter look exactly like the 25ft XLR8 that Tran builds?

Majeks build a good boat but I am just sayin....


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

DSilva said:


> I guess I am going to have to get me a new prop because I got the same setup and have not seen any thing over 64mph in mine.


Boats are faster on the internet haven't you heard I just can't see a slight difference in rigging causing a 13mph increase? Deffinetly nice boats though!

And if the trolling motor is slowing it down 6mph, I would be scared to see what it would run with 4 people on the boat.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been told by several people that the trolling motor on the bow can change speed 3-4 mph. Weight on the bow of a pad design can absolutely hurt speed. As for looking like a tran, I would be willing to bet johnny majek would not need to copy another hull for his designs.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ExplorerTv said:


> HAHA... Man, the stuff you post on this website is funny. Taking the trolling motor off the bow might add 1.5mph if you are lucky... Do you tell people these kind of things when you are selling boats for Ronnie's??? I sure hope not because your customer might buy a boat based on unreal expectations.
> 
> Also, is it just me... or does the new Extreme 25fter look exactly like the 25ft XLR8 that Tran builds?
> 
> Majeks build a good boat but I am just sayin....


I don't work for ronnie's and you are right it makes about a 1.5 mph difference and sometimes a little more with the trolling motor off ( that is why a lot of guys take their trolling motors off and move them to the back). He has a sit down console with a 250 where as damon has 225 and a leaning post and bigger console with everything pushed a littel further forward. damon is running a 23 pitch powertech four blade where as teamronnies is running a 27 pitch fury. I am pretty sure if you doubt these numbers you can drive down to corpus and these guys would be more then happy to show you.:cheers:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> Boats are faster on the internet haven't you heard I just can't see a slight difference in rigging causing a 13mph increase? Deffinetly nice boats though!
> 
> And if the trolling motor is slowing it down 6mph, I would be scared to see what it would run with 4 people on the boat.


read my previous post


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

railbird said:


> I have been told by several people that the trolling motor on the bow can change speed 3-4 mph. Weight on the bow of a pad design can absolutely hurt speed. As for looking like a tran, I would be willing to bet johnny majek would not need to copy another hull for his designs.


It does make a difference but not 4mph IMO, I know all boats are different but on my boat I see maybe a 1mph difference with the trolling motor on the bow compared to being behind the seats


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

railbird said:


> I have been told by several people that the trolling motor on the bow can change speed 3-4 mph. Weight on the bow of a pad design can absolutely hurt speed. As for looking like a tran, I would be willing to bet johnny majek would not need to copy another hull for his designs.


Johnny has designed some great boats but this boat looks like a Tran XLR8. Heck it does'nt even look like the 22ft extreme.

Taking the trolling motor and the batteries completly off the boat might get you 3-4mph...

Hey Rail Brid... are you fishing the Rock the Rivera tourney this weekend? If so see you there.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Whats the format on that. Is it a redfish live weighin?


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't work for ronnie's and you are right it makes about a 1.5 mph difference and sometimes a little more with the trolling motor off ( that is why a lot of guys take their trolling motors off and move them to the back). He has a sit down console with a 250 where as damon has 225 and a leaning post and bigger console with everything pushed a littel further forward. damon is running a 23 pitch powertech four blade where as teamronnies is running a 27 pitch fury. I am pretty sure if you doubt these numbers you can drive down to corpus and these guys would be more then happy to show you.:cheers:


I am in Corpus Bro... I have fished out of Extreme's plenty of times and I know exactly what they do.

Thought you worked for Ronnies? Whats your connection to them?


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

railbird said:


> Whats the format on that. Is it a redfish live weighin?


3 reds... live weigh in...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ExplorerTv said:


> I am in Corpus Bro... I have fished out of Extreme's plenty of times and I know exactly what they do.
> 
> Thought you worked for Ronnies? Whats your connection to them?


Have you fished out of an extreme with a 250 SHO and sit down console?


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> Have you fished out of an extreme with a 250 SHO and sit down console?


Nope but a close friend of mine has a sit down with a 250 proxs and it will hit 73-74 on a good day.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

ExplorerTv said:


> 3 reds... live weigh in...


HE!! yeah, please send a link or pm on where it is and entry info/captains meeting.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Redfishseries.com Captains meeting is at Jims Peir friday night in South Padre. 4 man teams....


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

ExplorerTv said:


> HAHA... Man, the stuff you post on this website is funny. Taking the trolling motor off the bow might add 1.5mph if you are lucky... Do you tell people these kind of things when you are selling boats for Ronnie's??? I sure hope not because your customer might buy a boat based on unreal expectations.
> 
> Also, is it just me... or does the new Extreme 25fter look exactly like the 25ft XLR8 that Tran builds?
> 
> Majeks build a good boat but I am just sayin....


so are you just saying that tran builds original designs? 
gulf coast
explorer
any cat boat

oh and that "just sayin" is gettin old quick

just sayin


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

"just sayin" really means "I don't have the stones to back up what I just said if it offended you and you want to kick my *** now"


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree that the video shows similiar lines as the XLR8. However, when it comes to high performance V-bottoms, a pointed bow with running strakes is the most proven design. Here are pics of a 25' in the rigging stall and of a 22' we just finished. They look alot alike to me! That being said, the 25' was also built with guide-style preferences in mind. So John and Jimmy lengthened, widened, and deepened the boat while maintaining a high speed. I did get 70.2 MPH out of our demo boat with a F300, two people, light load, and 26 Bravo XS.
Also, it is an obvious point that boats change performance with different loads. This is why I stated how the boats were rigged. I wanted to show the two boats on plane for the people interested in perfromance numbers. My next pic will have the gps and bow of boat visible to show that the internet does not add MPH to my numbers.
Thanks,
Suda


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

NewbieFisher said:


> so are you just saying that tran builds original designs?
> gulf coast
> explorer
> any cat boat
> ...


X2

Every thread ends up in someone being called out. It is simple, believe what he says or not. I am sure Suda will be more than happy to prove the numbers without any problem.


----------



## aggiephil30 (Aug 7, 2009)

I appreciate when anyone takes the time to post a pic or a video, thanks Team Ronnie's.
Team Ronnie in order to avoid confusion, should you post again, please be sure to include: the date, time, relative humidity, air temp, wet bulb temp, feels like temp, wind direction, wind speed, max wind gust, the lat & long, bow heading, heading corrected to true north, water temp, water salinity, specific gravity, water clarity, water depth, water current direction and speed, the # and weights' of passengers and what they ate for lunch.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like a Tran XLR8???? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! go back and see who came out with a pad bay boat first, then ask yourself who is copying who? crawl under a Tran with a straight edge and a level, then do it with a Majek....both solid boats, but the one you called out does not need to copy anyone


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

aggiephil30 said:


> I appreciate when anyone takes the time to post a pic or a video, thanks Team Ronnie's.
> Team Ronnie in order to avoid confusion, should you post again, please be sure to include: the date, time, relative humidity, air temp, wet bulb temp, feels like temp, wind direction, wind speed, max wind gust, the lat & long, bow heading, heading corrected to true north, water temp, water salinity, specific gravity, water clarity, water depth, water current direction and speed, the # and weights' of passengers and what they ate for lunch.


don't forget they may need to drink something to go with that lunch too. :cheers:


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

Explorertv obviously doesnt know what he is talking about. I beleive the extreme has had the same hull design long before tran had the "lake and bay" rip off. I have actually heard from reliable sources that Trans bought that mold from lake and bay. I have experiminted with moving the trolling motor around and it does make 3-4 mph in some cases. I have seen it. 
As far as people not believing the numbers Ronnie's has posted, and being "faster on the internet" I am willing to bet whatever you want the boat in question will go faster than 74mph any day. Let me know if your interested.

Just becuase you have a slow boat with a 250hp merc that wont do 70 + consistantly, dont hate on those that do.


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

all the talk about whos got the fastest boat is just about proven and settled. Except SCB.

That guy builds a nice boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

michdav said:


> Explorertv obviously doesnt know what he is talking about. I beleive the extreme has had the same hull design long before tran had the "lake and bay" rip off. I have actually heard from reliable sources that Trans bought that mold from lake and bay. I have experiminted with moving the trolling motor around and it does make 3-4 mph in some cases. I have seen it.
> As far as people not believing the numbers Ronnie's has posted, and being "faster on the internet" I am willing to bet whatever you want the boat in question will go faster than 74mph any day. Let me know if your interested.
> 
> Just becuase you have a slow boat with a 250hp merc that wont do 70 + consistantly, dont hate on those that do.


74+ any day!!!!!!!! Team Ronnie just said that he ran 75 and change in a lightly loaded boat. So tournament loaded that boat runs 74+? Two people full of fuel, gear and a full livewell? How much do you want to bet? I'm interested very interested.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

If he takes the fury off and puts a Bravo proxs like what others have run he will loose a littl etop end but will carry a load a lot better and I bet he gets 74 tourney loaded and maybe a little more. He also said he got 77 the day before.


----------



## bsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

I had a 22 extreme with a SHO that did 73.7 with Clark, Rhett Holloway and Jeremy Turner in the boat with the trolling motor and a 100% full tank of gas. Those are all BIG guys. 

Brad


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

I never said anything about tournament loaded. You guys acted like the numbers were not possible even after ronnie said the boat was lite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

you said it would go 74 any DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! which means some days you run the boat light and some days you have full fuel and a few people on board. Next time someone hurts your feelings by saying something negative about Majek, don't make a fool out of yourself by getting mad and make statements that can't be backed up. I think that boat will run mid to upper 70's but not in every condition mother nature can throw at you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

bsaw said:


> I had a 22 extreme with a SHO that did 73.7 with Clark, Rhett Holloway and Jeremy Turner in the boat with the trolling motor and a 100% full tank of gas. Those are all BIG guys.
> 
> Brad


well in that case michdav lost the bet hahahahha. 73.7 with that much weight on board is impressive though. I only see 59-60 mph on our SCB tournament loaded when our top speed light 65 mph. Someone may tough 80 mph sooner or later in a light Extreme.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I can vouch for that, both parts-speed and big dudes....well me and Jeremy anyway,LOL! Definitely one of the most impressive setups I've ever ridden in! boat with the trolling motor and a 100% full tank of gas. Those are all BIG guys.

Brad[/QUOTE]


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

So the Majek Extreme isn't a skeeter hull???.....this argument is stupid and who cares almost all boats out there are copied and improved....I just don't want the majek guys getting too high and mighty about others splashing hulls..


-Cole


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

Dude.... I said any day meaning I can go pick that boat up any day, take it the water and get 74mph on the GPS. I didnt say you can park your pick-up truck on it and will go fast.

You people talked like it was some freak accident that an Extreme posted those numbers and could never do it again and were "faster on the internet". Ronnie even said the boat was light, I am sure it was when it was doing 77mph.


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

I care who has the fastest boat


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Coastline Marine said:


> So the Majek Extreme isn't a skeeter hull???.....this argument is stupid and who cares almost all boats out there are copied and improved....I just don't want the majek guys getting too high and mighty about others splashing hulls..
> 
> -Cole


skeeter hull? wow I was the biggest skeeter dealer in the nation last year and i do not think a skeeter bass boat hull looks anything like a 22 xtreme.


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

I agreee dixie???? I guess all fiberglass vee boats have some resimblance of each other. I gues you have to come out with some kind of quad/ pad hull to have anything different. 

Coastline:
Please explain your thoughts between the skeeter and X-treme?


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> skeeter hull? wow I was the biggest skeeter dealer in the nation last year and i do not think a skeeter bass boat hull looks anything like a 22 xtreme.


Whats the name of your dealership? Im assuming you own it.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

michdav said:


> all the talk about whos got the fastest boat is just about proven and settled. Except SCB.
> 
> That guy builds a nice boat.


Nothing has been proven until you post a video of the gps while running. Saying it runs so fast doesn't mean anything without proof like most boat builders post video clips of the gps, like SCB has countless videos of the gps while running with different props and so forth showing what it will do, not saying what it does. I'm not saying that the extreme isn't running what everyone is saying it is as I'm sure it is and it's a great looking boat as well, but until theres video of the gps, not a flyby, there will always be people doubting it on here. The new 25 extreme is sweet btw, I need to get in one to take a spin.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

James, I've been in a few scb's and I would say if you can show me 60mph in your boat, tournament loaded with gear,a cooler full of beer, full of gas and 2 fat boys (you and me), I'll wash your butt and drink the water. lol

chuck



[email protected] said:


> well in that case michdav lost the bet hahahahha. 73.7 with that much weight on board is impressive though. I only see 59-60 mph on our SCB tournament loaded when our top speed light 65 mph. Someone may tough 80 mph sooner or later in a light Extreme.


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

*gps*

This is some video of yesterday. I need to tighten throttle friction and run this morning so the lighting is better. It was hard working the trim and jackplate while holding phone, but i will figure it out this morning. The internet doesn't add speed but it does add ugly!(reflection).


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Team Ronnie's said:


> This is some video of yesterday. I need to tighten throttle friction and run this morning so the lighting is better. It was hard working the trim and jackplate while holding phone, but i will figure it out this morning. *The internet doesn't add speed but it does add ugly!(reflection).*


Wow, I'd get a new phone if mine did that. lol


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

*this morning gps run!*

Anything else?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, I see 78.3mph/gps. It looked pretty calm. You mean you don't need of chop to get speeds like that? It sure looked smooth running that fast in calm water. Time to put a bravo xs on there. You might push that speed up there to about 82-83mph.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Team Ronnie's said:


> Anything else?


seriously Suda? You keep tweeking that boat and your going to have an 80mph xtreme.:cheers:


----------



## flydavecc (Jul 7, 2009)

*Thats what Im talking about!!*

I think this thread Is fixin to get really quiet all the haters should be running low on ammo by now! (anything else) prefect.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Dude that is sweet. I've liked those Majeks for a long time. All of you Texas boat builders should be proud of what ya'll have accomplished. It's the trash talking that makes you better. It's the show me attitude that I like. It brings out the best of what all you guys have hidden away in your minds to make your product better. Congrats agin on a beautiful boat. I run a bass boat so I have no fight in this. jus sayin


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

*80 mph?*

Railbird, Dixie, maybe in the winter, but for now 78 and change is good. I turned the Fury 27 this morning at 5700-5800 rpms. However, this blade is notorious for falling flat with a load. That is what's nice about the Bravo XS, it holds the load. Granted, I doubt it will hold 78 but 75 on a winter tournament morning will be great. You Can Bet if I hit 80 I will have a video.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Team Ronnie's said:


> Anything else?


HELL YA!! That is cooking with a 250 fo sho.....is anyone going to try and hang a 300 off one? Don't think it needs it but still would be pretty **** crazy


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> HELL YA!! That is cooking with a 250 fo sho.....is anyone going to try and hang a 300 off one? Don't think it needs it but still would be pretty **** crazy


If jimmy would let us hang a 300 on the back and yamaha came out with the 300 SHO I bet Mr. Simmons would be in Majeks sight. I know he was when the strapped the 300 on the back of 20 xtreme


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> If jimmy would let us hang a 300 on the back and yamaha came out with the 300 SHO I bet Mr. Simmons would be in Majeks sight. I know he was when the strapped the 300 on the back of 20 xtreme


This type of stuff is awesome for the Texas boat builders, everyone is so competitive it will put a fire under a couple peoples arses I'm guessing. Could get real interesting in the next year or so!


----------



## roriley (Jan 3, 2006)

*Extreme*

Looks like all the experts that said it wouldn't run 74 were right. 
I think I hear crickets chirping.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> If jimmy would let us hang a 300 on the back and yamaha came out with the 300 SHO I bet Mr. Simmons would be in Majeks sight. I know he was when the strapped the 300 on the back of 20 xtreme


Here is your target to run w/ the Stingray:

225 hp = 79
250hp = 86
300hp = 89

I will break the 90 mark and post video.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The Majek Xtreme/Yamaha 250 SHO combo works great. I have propped out two w/ Bravo I XS 26". Both ran 76 Mph. 

One was a sit down console, other the regular style.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

scb factory said:


> Here is your target to run w/ the Stingray:
> 
> 225 hp = 79
> 250hp = 86
> ...


thats gettin it right there. I would have thought the 300 would have made a bigger difference. I think 90 mph may be a little too much


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> thats gettin it right there. I would have thought the 300 would have made a bigger difference. I think 90 mph may be a little too much


Wind drag w/ the tall Stingray is the barrier.

My F-22 console is good for another 4-5 mph.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

is the f 22 your fastest hull?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> is the f 22 your fastest hull?


F-22 has the least amount of wind drag for sure. I ran 94.7 w Bravo I Lab 32". Merc Racing sent a couple props to try get me past 95. Not bad for a 1600# hull.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

My F-22/300XS demo w 80hrs is for sale BTW.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

All pretty impressive stuff right there. Thanks for the great videos. Eric, I would be willing to bet you get that 90mph mark out of your stingray design this winter. Keep it up. I look forward to the 80mph mark on the extreme.

chuck


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I was running 59 and change in that tournament that you had to get seatow to pull you off the sand bar so I guess I never really hit 60 chucky lol. I think my boat with a 300 would run close to 90 with the right prop. I think that extreme will hit 80 soon as I said after rhettfish said they got 74 with at least 700 lbs of man on that boat. Impressive speeds out of those SHO's for sure. Put a 300 on one!!!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL, what took you so long!!!!! It seems you and your partner were there, when i checked in at 9am. Wasn't that a 300hp you were running before I saw you swapping boats at the boat ramp? Those 300's can be a bit finicky huh? Sorry Pods, I couldn't resist jerking your chain. hehe


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Well all this my boat is faster than your boat talk is starting to bore me. Lets get Mike with his 250SHO Exteremeand Eric with a 250proxs stingray and a couple of fat boys in the boat to witness the event and go for some fully loaded runs and see which boat is the fastest and maybe even the smoothest. Lets set this up right 60 gallons of gas, cooler full of beer (for the witnesses) standard tournament gear which we can move from boat to boat. We can make identical runs check gps and we have a winner. Sounds like a fun way to spend a high tide low salinity day. I'll even bring the beer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah we ruined another 300 yamaha lower unit. second time we did that lol.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Chuck,

I got a great idea , why don't we all JUST go Fishin' and not worry about all the other [email protected] , LOL Now there's a novel idea , huh??

J/k nobody get their panties in a wad. Continue on about who has the biggest JOHNSON.



railbird said:


> Well all this my boat is faster than your boat talk is starting to bore me. Lets get Mike with his 250SHO Exteremeand Eric with a 250proxs stingray and a couple of fat boys in the boat to witness the event and go for some fully loaded runs and see which boat is the fastest and maybe even the smoothest. Lets set this up right 60 gallons of gas, cooler full of beer (for the witnesses) standard tournament gear which we can move from boat to boat. We can make identical runs check gps and we have a winner. Sounds like a fun way to spend a high tide low salinity day. I'll even bring the beer.


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

I would love to just go fishing but my rods blew out and I think I past my fishing spot. As for the race with Eric, if winner buys the gas, I am in! That will be 60 gallons of premium please! Also, have these "witnesses" mastered drinking beer at speed? I don't want a mess in the boat.:brew:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl:



Team Ronnie's said:


> I would love to just go fishing but my rods blew out and I think I past my fishing spot. As for the race with Eric, if winner buys the gas, I am in! That will be 60 gallons of premium please! Also, have these "witnesses" mastered drinking beer at speed? I don't want a mess in the boat.:brew:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Team Ronnie's said:


> I would love to just go fishing but my rods blew out and I think I past my fishing spot. As for the race with Eric, if winner buys the gas, I am in! That will be 60 gallons of premium please! Also, have these *"witnesses" mastered drinking beer at speed*? I don't want a mess in the boat.:brew:


No problem, we'll bring plastic bottles. I know we will be running smooth in both buggys.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Which trolling motor can I purchase to give me the best MPH on the water?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Team Ronnie's said:


> Also, have these "witnesses" mastered drinking beer at speed? I don't want a mess in the boat.:brew:


Good point. It's not as easy as you think at 75+. I am a certified beer drinker up to 85 mph.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, Team Ronnie's and Mr. Simmons, those are some really fast bay boats! You both make some really nice looking boats. I was down in Corpus a week ago and stopped by Ronnies to take a look at the new 25 extreme, what a really nice rig. It had a 300 hanging on the back. I also saw another 22 extreme that had the 250 SHO on it, not sure if this is the same boat but it sure was nice also. For those of us that don't live on the coast it's alot of fun to get out and look to see what's coming up new. Both SCB and Majek make some really nice boats.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

You two guys keep this up and TPW will set speed limits on the water and before you know it the GW will be sitting on the ICW with radar guns........ lol SCB has set the bar pretty high for Tourny bay boats but Majek is hot on his heels.... When I get some time I will stop by the shop Suda so you can show me the new boat.... Might even trade my Illusion for one... Maybe......

Mike


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

o_brother said:


> You two guys keep this up and TPW will set speed limits on the water and before you know it the GW will be sitting on the ICW with radar guns........ lol SCB has set the bar pretty high for Tourny bay boats but Majek is hot on his heels.... When I get some time I will stop by the shop Suda so you can show me the new boat.... Might even trade my Illusion for one... Maybe......
> 
> Mike


suda can show you the new boat but I don't think he could tell you anything about fishing....:dance:


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

*update on xtreme*

you got me on that one dixie. . .but check out the new video. I ran in a vacuum going in a downhill vortex. Somehow my motor was still finding oxygen to burn. I even proved I was in a vortex, look at the gps in the last frame. Obviously, my camera was not working! When I tried to view the video it chopped it into about 30 different video clips. This is the best one.


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

Mike,
good hearing from you again. Hope things are well with boat and family. Come on in and visit!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

79.2? are you serious?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice!

Cool dry air is making some power. 

Bravo I Lab? Pro ET?

Keep up the tweeking...


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Eric, I am still turning the 27 Fury. Just had a little more tail wind and it was before breakfast (super light). If you have any ideas on propping, that would be awesome! Ran a 26 Bravo XS but was pegging rev limiter at 77 mph (need 28). Do the pro-et's throw blades? Are the lab finished Bravos the way to go?
Thanks again:cheers:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Team Ronnie's said:


> Thanks Eric, I am still turning the 27 Fury. Just had a little more tail wind and it was before breakfast (super light). If you have any ideas on propping, that would be awesome! Ran a 26 Bravo XS but was pegging rev limiter at 77 mph (need 28). Do the pro-et's throw blades? Are the lab finished Bravos the way to go?
> Thanks again:cheers:


The "new" Pro ET's are doing much better, so I'm told. That is a very fast prop.

Lab Bravos are very fast also, and are a proven performer. I would like to see you run a Bravo I Lab 28".

I have Bravo I XS's in 24, 25, 26, 27, & 28 in stock. Also Bravo I Lab 26 28, & 32.

If I come to CC anytime son, I'll bring a truck load to try.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

All Im gonna say is that I know whose leading the competition I was offloading my brand new 22' xtreme at Bluffs landing Marina in Corpus and there was 3 illusions 2 redfish line and 2 extremes at one time. As far as speed goes I got a 200 Etech on mine and runs as fast as i wanna go. This is my third Majek boat and I wont change it for the world my kids know what boat to buy when they get old enough.........


----------



## flydavecc (Jul 7, 2009)

You cant go wronge with a Majek Congrats on your new boat.


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

Majek and SCB....both great boats. Glad to see the new models coming out. Lots of great ideas and innovation going on, even in what most would agree are still difficult times for leisure product manufacturers.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Suda, is that your boat you are tweeking?

Mike


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes! 
Well it is mine until my wife finds out about it!


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet, Now you can tell Bruce you will demo your boat!!!!! Can't wait to see it...

Mike


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

are the 25.5 majeks not built anymore?


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

*fun reading*

Ya'lls threads sure make for some fun reading and daydreaming for us poor folks that still catch fish out of an aluminum boat....

Oh and it's an old 17' semi v with a johnson 70 and jack plate it'll run that marsh at 39 mph with 2 big guys a cooler full of bud light another cooler full of trout and some redfish maybe a few flounder.. oh and the prop is a who knows what make or pitch lol...

Just think of all the honey holes ya'll are blowin' by running 70 mph

Tight lines guys, 

Mike


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

*Majek 25.5*

Ahh, the memories! Making me think twice about selling hersad2sm.

The 25.5 Xtreme is still being built, we just have not had one available for inventory since they came out. The Majeks have also started putting a cap on them. We finally have this one that we had built without an owner. 
Suda

Corpus Christi 361-994-0317
Aransas Pass 361-758-2140
Houston 281-443-2885
Beaumont 409-840-4111
Jasper 409-383-1900


----------

